# Gentoo-faehiger Laptop

## gitterrost4

Hallo, Ich hoffe ich frage hier im richtigen Forum. Ich suche nach einem Laptop, der Gentoo-faehig ist. Meine Anforderungen sind:

- i5 oder i7 Prozessor

- ordentliche NVidia-Grafikkarte (die dann auch funktioniert)

- 15" oder 17" 

- preislich unter 800 Euro

Ich hatte mir kuerzlich einen Laptop gekauft mit einer NVidia GT540M. Diese Grafikkarte liess sich aber aufgrund der Optimus-Architektur nicht installieren.

Online habe ich auch nicht wirklich etwas gefunden.

Hat irgendwer hier Erfahrungen mit neueren Laptops mit obigen Anforderungen, die mit Gentoo funktionieren?

----------

## Christian99

im prinzip funktionieren wohl eigentlich alle laptops mit gentoo.

auch der, den du schon hast, sollte eigentlich funktionieren. vor allem nvidia bietet gute treiberunterstützung für ihre grafikkarten. was hat denn nicht funktioniert?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

PS: was ist eigentlich die Optimus-architektur?

----------

## dirkfanick

Für dich gegoogeld:

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

## disi

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Für dich gegoogeld:
> 
> http://www.linux-laptop.net/

 

Hihi, bisschen alt?

 *Quote:*   

> I found a different work-around for XFree86, and my experience with PCMCIA cards was different

 

Der Prozessor ist hier fast egal, beide (Intel und AMD) laufen eigentlich zu 100%.

Bei AMD muss man etwas bei den Fusion Prozessoren aufpassen (diese A8-3500M alles darunter soll Schrott sein) damit man die Grafikkarte nicht gleich mitkauft. Im Moment gibt es zwar Support mit den Open Source Treibern, allerdings lese ich immer von lauten Lueftern auf Phoronix. Die Grafik an sich ist aber schneller als sie von Intel und Nvidia Boards mit integrierter Grafik. Hier ist ein Benchmark gegen Intel:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_llano_comparison&num=2

Alles was der Linux Kernel unterstuetzt sollte auch mit Gentoo laufen.

Zur Grafikkarte... unter €800 soll dann aber keine tollen 3D Anwendungen haben?

Intel -> OSS Treiber, wenig Erfahrung damit gemacht aber wesentlich langsamer als die anderen beiden

AMD -> OSS Treiber, die eigentlich super laufen aber leider nur bis zu OpenGL 2.1 unterstuetzen.

Nvidia -> binary Treiber, kein xrandr support also kann er nicht ordentlich Aufloesungen etc. erkennen, viel muss von Hand nachgestellt werden.

Meine persoenliche Meinung:

Mehr als einen Monitor oder Laptop mit externem Monitor -> lass die Finger von Nvidia auf Linux und waehle Intel oder AMD OSS Treiber

Ich habe ein i7 Sandybridge Laptop (Clevo P150? oder Sager 8150-S1) ohne Optimus und funktioniert super hier. Gerade habe ich die Nvidia 460M ausgebaut und mit einer AMD 6970M ersetzt.

----------

## gitterrost4

 *Quote:*   

> vor allem nvidia bietet gute treiberunterstützung für ihre grafikkarten.

 

Das tat Nvidia auch, bis sie die Optimus-Technologie eingefuehrt haben, die sie nach eigenen Aussagen nicht planen, fuer Linux zu Unterstuetzen.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: was ist eigentlich die Optimus-architektur?

 

Dies ist eine Technologie, die zwischen einer Onboard-Intel-HD-Grafikkarte und einer Nvidia-High-End Grafikkarte hin und herschaltet, um Strom zu sparen. Wikipedia verraet dir bei interesse noch mehr  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.linux-laptop.net/

 

Ja, da war ich auch schon. Dort gibt es allerdings nichts mit halbwegs ordentlicher Grafikkarte.

 *Quote:*   

> Zur Grafikkarte... unter €800 soll dann aber keine tollen 3D Anwendungen haben?

 

Ich hatte eben einen Laptop gekauft, fuer genau 800 Euro, mit einem i7 und einer NVidia GT540M. Das reicht mir. Die NVidia liess sich jedoch nicht benutzen, da immer nur die Onboard Intel-HD Grafikkarte erkannt wurde. Im BIOS liess sich dazu leider nichts umstellen.

Ich habe von ATI/AMD die Schnauze mittlerweile richtig voll, weil da einfach gar nichts ging (Ich hatte etliche Experten drangesetzt).

Der Nvidia binary Treiber hat eigentlich alles, was ich will, sofern die NVidia-Karte erkannt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe ein i7 Sandybridge Laptop (Clevo P150? oder Sager 8150-S1) ohne Optimus und funktioniert super hier.

 

Dass dein Laptop kein Optimus hat, ueberrascht mich, erfreut mich allerdings auch, da ich dann mal schauen kann, ob ich da fuendig werde. Danke dafuer erstmal  :Smile: 

----------

## disi

Da hatte ich wohl Glueck  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871379-highlight-intel.html

----------

## gitterrost4

Aber wolltest du nicht, dass die Intel-Grafik geht? Ich wollte ja, dass die NVidia-Grafik geht (mit dem proprietaeren Treiber)

----------

## disi

Jo, eigentlich schon. Ich habe noch ein anderes _sehr_ altes Laptop, das ich vorher benutzt hatte. Mit der Intel Grafik und xrandr konnte ich super meinen externen Bildschirm benutzen.

Genauso kann ich nun mit der AMD und den Open Source Treibern super meinen externen Bildschirm benutzen. Nachteil ist aber, das man die Memory Clock nicht heruntertakten kann wenn mehrere Bildschirme angeschlossen sind. Das macht den Luefter sehr laut.

Im Moment benutze ich DisplayLink und lasse einfach einen zweiten X Server laufen, wo ich dann z.B. den Browser hier auf dem externen Monitor habe. Die AMD Karte bekommt das nicht mit, rendered aber trotzdem die Bilder  :Razz:  (das ist aber leider alles noch sehr holprig mit Monitor ueber USB) Also ist der Luefter nun schoen leise im Laptop.

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> Das tat Nvidia auch, bis sie die Optimus-Technologie eingefuehrt haben, die sie nach eigenen Aussagen nicht planen, fuer Linux zu Unterstuetzen.

 

Dann verlieren sie wohl ein paar unix-käufer.

Schade.

Aber ich denke mal das wird schon irgendwie was.

----------

## dirkfanick

Linux bzw. unix wurde halt mal eher aus sicherheits- als aus spiel- bzw 3d-performancegründen entwickelt (sichere server etc.). spielen war und ist nur ein nettes nebenfeature. wer spielen will, wird sich wohl eh bald schlichtweg konsolen kaufen.

Der linux-opengl-desktop ist dennoch einzigartig soweit ich weis (apple?) und vielleicht laufen bald ein paar 3d-programme schneller als je zuvor.

Es gab mal ein paar tage, da liefen irgendwelche neusten Nvidia-Grafikkarten schneller als unter windows.

das geht wohl immer mal so hin und her.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe einen "Acer TravelMate 5742G-468G64Mn".

Corei5 mit 2,53 GHz

8 GB RAM

nVidia GeForce 540M

etc. pp.  :Wink: 

Läuft alles einwandfrei unter Gentoo. Wohl kein Optimus (müsste ich aber erst ein Mal nachschauen).

----------

## gitterrost4

Vielen Dank euch allen, fuer die tollen Antworten!

@Mr_Maniac: Nutzt du auf deinem Laptop auch die NVidia-Grafikkarte (mit proprietaerem Treiber sogar?)

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *gitterrost4 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank euch allen, fuer die tollen Antworten!
> 
> @Mr_Maniac: Nutzt du auf deinem Laptop auch die NVidia-Grafikkarte (mit proprietaerem Treiber sogar?)

 

Ja, das tue ich und sie funktioniert wunderbar. Hauptsächlich nutze ich sie allerdings für VDPAU Videobeschleunigung.

Ich muss sagen, für 649 Euro geht der Laptop gut ab  :Wink: 

Nachteile sind evtl:

Nur ein Lautsprecher (für mich irrelevant)

Leider kein eSATA (wäre schön gewesen)

und leider nur zwei USB 2.0 Ports (bisher reicht es aber für mich).

Auch hat er keine ExpressCard-Ports. Aber die brauche ich eh nicht.

Sonst hat er alles an Bord, was man braucht, oder auch nicht braucht:

WebCam (1.3 MegaPickel)

WLAN b/g/n

BlueTooth (noch nicht getestet mangels Geräten)

HDMI Out (irgendeinen digitalen Ausgang sollte ein Laptop heutzutage auch haben!)

DVD-Brenner (heutzutage normal, denke ich)

Und alles wird soweit vom Kernel unterstützt

----------

## gitterrost4

Vielen Dank, ich denke, ich werde mir dann mal so einen anschaffen.

----------

## dirkfanick

Ubuntu empfiehlt wohl dell:

http://www.ubuntu.com/

http://johnlewis.ie/the-perfect-linux-laptop-well-nearly-dell-inspiron-1750/

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich sehe immer Lenovo als herrliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an. Und es wird alles ohne Probleme unterstützt. Ist zwar eine radeon-Grafikkarte drin, doch damit gibt es auch bei 3D keine Probleme (auch nicht bei mehreren Monitoren, nur Google-Earth habe ich nicht zum laufen bekommen, aber vielleicht auch deshalb nicht, weil ich es nicht brauche). Das einzige bei meinem R500: Ich habe mir einen BluRay-Brenner für 150€ einbauen lassen. Auch den RAM habe ich auf 8GB erweitert. Vor 3 Jahren hat der 950€ gekostet.

Mein Nächster wird auch wieder ein Lenovo (i7 mit 16GB-RAM).   :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Ich sehe immer Lenovo als herrliches Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an.

 

Eben dieses. Ich habe ein T61 und eix X61, laufen beide Problemlos mit Linux, bekommt man mittlerweile für 300-500 Euro auf Ebay mit ungefähr dieser Austattung: Core2Duo ~2Ghz, Akku >2 Stunden, 4GB RAM, 320-500GB HDD, DVD Brenner.

Für die angestrebten <800 Euro sollte also auch was aktuelleres mit i5 drin sein.

Ob die nun alle Nvdia oder ATI drin haben weiss nicht, bisher hatten meine Lenovos immer ATI, was aber ohne Probleme mit fglrx lief/läuft.

----------

